# How common is morning sickness?



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi girls!I was posting to another thread about pregnancy and it made me think a lot about my fears surrounding getting pregnant (at some point in the next few years). Nausea is the symptom I would rate as number one in terms of debilitation from IBS for me. So I don't really want to get pregnant because of morning sickness. I'm nauseous all the time, so I'm a little afraid that I won't know I'm about to REALLY throw up and I'll make a scene, or something like that. Plus, throwing up is my biggest fear, so I'm avoiding it like the plague!!Here are my questions: Are there quite a few people who DON'T get morning sickness?By morning sickness, do we mean actually throwing up or does it sometime mean nausea?Does anyone have any tricks for avoiding morning sickness?If I knew the answers to these questions, I might not be so freaked about getting pregnant!Thanks ladies!Amy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

AlongtinI am glad you asked these questions. I, to, have nausea as a symptom as well. I often wondered about being pregnant and how I'd deal with morning sickness and whether sickness meant actually vomiting or just the nausea. Thanks you spoke for both of us


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

It depends on the woman. I had a little queasiness with my two sons, but upon waking I would eat crackers, and that seemed to settle my stomach. It was never really bad.I've known other women who have had a lot of nausea with vomiting, while others with no nausea at all. It's hard to say if either one of you would experience morning sickness, because each woman is different.I don't think if you really want to have children, you should let this possibility deter you.You can always take things to settle your stomach.Take care.Jeanne


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi im a Nursery Nurse and have did a bit of work in Maternity so in answer to your questions: Yes some people never get Morning Sickness, Other people find that they get Morning Sickness with one baby and not with another. Sometimes It is just Nausea and other times you are actually being sick, but this really varies between individuals. But just remember if you do get morning sickness it is highly unlikely to last the whole of your pregnancy Keep Positive, you may not get it at all, Hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Agree with Mercedes, and keep in mind that the following is only my experience:I had a tough time with nausea/dry heaves/vomiting when I was pregnant. I lost 12 pounds initially. The nausea began at 3 weeks and lasted into my 5th month. During that time I was hospitalized once for hyper emesis (couldn't stop throwing up and was dehydrated), but I now attribute some of that to possibly having been so nervous about being pregnant....







And if I were pregnant today, I would utilize relaxation therapies to help me get through the pregnancy. The nausea came back at 8 months, but not quite as severely.If I had to do it over again.... I would....







Don't let a possibility of nausea prevent you from having children. Who knows.... you may sail through without any additional issues.Evie


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

As everyone said, it depends on the individual. I had my daughter 8 months ago, and my morning sickness started at 6 weeks. I was hospitalised numerous times for hyperemesis until around my 16th week, then I started only throwing up every morning until the day I delivered. I was on medication to control the vomiting, amd yes, there were times when I wanted to curl up and die! However, I'd go through it all again, and I plan to if it comes to it! It's such a small price to pay once you hold your baby for the first time, so don't let it hold you back.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Amy,I gave birth to a baby girl 17 months ago and I had ABSOLUTELY no nausea, queasiness, morning sickness or anything even close during the entire 9 months. I was worried because I thought something might be wrong since I felt so good, but my doctor reassured me that all women are different and that I was very lucky. My mother was the same way. She had 3 children and never felt queasy or nauseated with any of her pregnancies.Stacey


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

As you can tell it varies so much between women. I'm a very healthy 35 year old I work out, play tennis eat well..(oh yes I do have IBS though not so severe anymore). I had terrible morning sickness for about 5 months...It was mostly just neausea and it was more than just the morning..it was whenever my stomach felt empty. I threw up on an empty stomach most mornings for about 3 months and many times I regretted my decision to get pregnant. I had a terrible time being pregnant as I couldn't stand the heat. Last summer it was the 4th hottest on record with many days over 100F..bleugh...No matter how wonderful my little baby boy is (and he really is wonderful..but hard work) I know I NEVER want to be pregnant again. Call me selfish..but at least I'm honest. Remember it may not happen to you. I know of many women who only had mild nausea and it seems to make no difference as to how healthy you are. I know it happened to my mother too and I'm thinking it may be hereditary..ask your mother!


----------



## aYBPmom (Mar 12, 2003)

It's been almost 18 years since I was pregnant. (I have a 20 yr old and 17 yr old.) I can remember the first time I had morning sickness and threw up with both kids. And aboth of them were similar in my sickness. I would be nausiated and throw up once in the morning but not every day. If I did get sick, I felt like garbage the whole day. But if I didn't get sick I felt fine all day. And it seems like it only lasted 4-6 weeks with it. I just never knew from morning to morning if I was going to throw up and feel yucky.I hate to throw up also. So I do try to work it out of my system somehow, but when the juices start backing up (lots of salivating and a general feeling), unfortunately I have to pay homage to the porcelin throne. Thankfully, as an adult the most I've thrown up is with the pregnancies.Like the pain of childbirth, the morning sickness is temporary forgotten when you hold that beautiful new life in your arms. And yes, it is worth it!


----------



## Luci (Mar 24, 2003)

hi. i was just like you. i was and to some degree still nauseated ALOT in my life! and just like you throwing up is my biggest fear ......EVER! i got pregnant 2 years ago and was scared to death. but you know what i never threw up, not even once. i did feel a little nauseous and had D a couple of mornings, but the nausea was nothing i haven't experienced before. i think too it depends if you have a tendenacy to throw up in general. despite having ibs since i was very young (i'm 34 now) i don't throw up that often, very rarely in fact. i feel like i'm going to alot but i don't. thats how it is being pregnant. it's not like you have food posioning and your body forces the poison out. most women trow up because they feel nauseous. if you are used to that feeling i doubt you'll throw up. then you've just got to deal with your baby throwing up!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've never been pregnant but I do get nauseaous sometimes. In fact, when I started taking Zoloft a few years ago I had a LOT of nausea during the adjustment period. But I usually get just nausea, and don't actually throw up. I usually go years without throwing up, and when I do it is usually because of a reaction to medication.I recently had a bad stomach flu and could not stop throwing up for over 14 hours, at which point we went to the ER. At first I thought it was just nausea, but after the flu progressed to where I was puking...I had no trouble differentiating between nausea and "about to puke!"I've had "morning sickness" a few times from birth control pills. And I've thrown up small amounts of water, saliva, sprite, etc. But it's nothing like the violent vomiting I had with the flu. I don't know if this is always the case, but it seems like many women can shake it off and go on with their day after a bout of morning sickness.


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your replies!I just wanted to tell you that I started a new thread about this topic based on something LUCI responded with (which I loved, by the way!







)It's called:Interesting morning sickness question.(And I do think it's interesting!







Amy


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

Throwing up is absolutely my biggest fear in life. Getting pregnant has been on my mind every day lately since I just got married last year and I know the time will come soon when my husband will say he's ready. I don't know how I'm going to cope. Everyday is a struggle as it is right now going to work with my "imagined nausea" that I don't think I can deal with with going to work being pregnant and fearing being sick in a bathroom stall. I say imagined nausea because I don't even think I know what true nausea feels like, I have emetophobia which is a phobia of n&v so I think about it so much that I start to think I have it. I get anxiety attacks about it at work and I just want to go home in case. And then there's the whole issue about if I do survive pregnancy without being sick, how am I going to deal with children who pick up stomach viruses.... The whole thing stresses me out. Sometimes I just want out of my head!


----------

